# Water Bottle Question



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Hey, just a quick question this time around










These types of water bottles that have the little ball in the nib,would I need to change the water daily with this type of bottle? Or would I be able to leave it for a week? Because technically, they're not really able to contaminate the water as it's one-way. I bought one to get my birds used to it, because I thought if I ever go on holiday for a few days, they'd have enough water to get by and it would save my mum having to mess about in their cage.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I wouldn't let it go a week, but maybe every 2-3 days.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to use these for my guinea pigs many years ago, the water can get nasty in them especially in the metal tube part, you need to clean the bottle with a bottle brush and get a special little brush that you can insert in the metal tube portion and scrub it out. I used to change the water daily.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I tried water bottles with my budgies and the bottles needed to be cleaned every day.
Most of the bottles also leaked. Personally, I didn't like them.*


----------

